# Stock clutch springs



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm looking for everyones opinion. There seems to be so many options on the clutch springs and weights it seems like a mountain of information and I'm easily confused. LOL Here's my setup:

04 700 Prairie
Ignition module, I can't remember exactly what it's called or the manufacturer, It's the one that tricks the ignition module into thinking it's running at a higher rpm so it will change the timing. 
29.5 laws
clutch setup is exactly like it came from the factory.

I've never had any trouble with torque even in the thick mud. I can spin the tires all I want even in the thickest of mud. I don't care about top end. I very seldom get over 30 anyway.

I've read alot about others changing out springs and weights to get more low end grunt, I think Masher said something about from 0 - 30 hold on but you aint getting any faster. That's what I'm looking for. Keep in mind my money is extremely tight right now not to mention I'm cheap.

Spring suggestions?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say just put a red secondary in it and go with it! Its what most peole are going to say!
Later on you can try some different primary springs to set it up a lil better(maybe), i.e. shftout, shiftout rpm, stall, so on...But youll probaly like just the red secondary

As far as speed my bike will do 48 with pink primary/ red sec combo and 50 bright green pri/ red sec combo by the speedo, so thats still fairly fast to me

Im running pink primary, red secondary now, works fine But was running bright green pri/red secondary for a good while with no problems


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he's right. the RED is THE MOST POPULAR spring (along with stock primary) for 29.5's.
Can your bike easily pop up wheelies today with your current setup?

I'm running the Yellow (the stiffest EPI sping) and I'm not winning no races (except those where i line up with Polaris425 ) <-- :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The front comes up easily in low range, high range I gotta work to bring them up.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

put at least a lime green in there or go to the red secondary.its only 20 bucks for a spring,video in how to section covers it on a brute.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

20 bucks? That's what I'm talking about. Anyone have one they want to sell?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i just got rid of my lime green. 
I would get the red and be done with it. It'll help the longevity of the belt.
will be 27.51 to your door.
The spring is 19.99 from https://www.erlandsonperformance.co...n=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=kawspring

It's the KSS4 spring. Shipping is $7.52 cents.(approx)


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i may have one this week,i am gonna put in a green and see if there is a diference .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have gone through a belt or two. I'll wait a day or two before I order one. Someone here may have one they want to get rid of.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

So what spring combo would I need to get some good torque and good top end, I am looking for something thats about even but I want more speed.....I got 28" Mudlites???


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

IBBruin, keep in mind you'll need a spring compressor and a primary tool. Spring compressor can be made easily for about ten bucks, primary tool you'll have to buy(40ish includin' shipping) or borrow


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotcha, I plan on watching the vid before I start and I've got a service manual.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna post this here to just in case someone doesn't see it in the other thread if y'all want to delete it fine.

One thing I would like to mention is that when you put bigger tires on you are throwing off the speedometer so for example if you are running 29.5s and your speedometer says 55 them you are really going 62-65 mph. So you run a lime green spring with 29.5s and you top out at 55 you still have a top end of 62-65 so you are not losing that much. Me personally I will agree with some others on here if you are running bigger than 28s on your bike and you are running 55-60mph you are asking for an accident because big tires will wreak havoc on front end parts. Just my .02


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Gotcha, I plan on watching the vid before I start and I've got a service manual.


IBBruin the secondary spring is easy to change. But if you think you might need a hand just holler. I'd be glad to help out. I also have the primary tool and spring compressor.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Changed the secondary today, it was easy. I made a tool designed from here and it worked great. If I can do it anyone can. I have a brand new Lime Green one in the package I will sell for $20 shipped to your door if interested let me know. Also a gold primary as well. CHanged my mind and stuck with the red for my rideing style.

THANKS PHREEBSD FOR THE VIDEOS AND CONFIDENCE!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

changed my secondary to lime green today aswell. we'll see how it does tomorrow, weather permitting


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Metal Man, I may take you up on it.

So the general consensus is I need just a red secondary?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Red is generally what's reccomended when running 29.5's.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO it would not hurt to add a little stronger primary spring too. The stock Prairie primary springs are weaker then the stock BF 650/750I primary springs. A lot of folks think the only thing the primary spring controls is stall and thats not true. Its just as crucial to your clutch setup as the secondary. A EPI pink or maroon primary spring would be a nice addition as well without adding any stall. You might even find someone willing to give or sell a stock 650/750I primary spring cheap.

I cant honesty comment on the EPI red secondary since I've never tried it but that seams to be the spring most with 29.5's run.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I was told to try the pink by some skinny guy. I might take him up on it.
He said the pink and yellow combo works very well.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hmmm wonder who that skinny guy is but yeah with 29.5 a red secondary alone is fine and for the 31's the pinky and a yellow


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna start calling you lilbigbone!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you've no idea how mad i was when i took that clutch off and saw the stock spring had purple paint on it. i now feel a lil less girly without purple stuff on/in the brute.


----------

